# Mom are you sure it is quiet time



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa asking, mom how long do you think Bende wakes up so that we can play again? (Obviously Miksa tired too, just being a restless pup, as they are.)


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Nonsense, Miksa is simply asking, mom, Bende is done for the day, how long before you start throwing me a stick or tennis ball, so that I can end up like him/her?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende got fed up at some point with the fidgeting and went to his crate to rest. Then i put Miksa in his crate too and within 2 minutes both boys were sound asleep. Just the usual puppy behavior of fighting tiredness if there is any prospect of more playtime ))


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

His coat has gotten a lot darker than I remember it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yes, his coat now matches the rest of his line. Still that very short, fine silky type though, the same as his sire`s.


----------

